# Wearing Pajamas Outside of the House?



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, so my stepmother said she would rather me not go to the doctor's office while I'm wearing pajama pants. She said pajamas were only something you should wear at home. I disagree. I think society is full of fucktards, and that people should be free to wear whatever the hell they want. I see people wearing Ugg Boots, and I think they're hideous, but I'm not ashamed to be seen with someone who's wearing them. I decided to have some fun with this bull shit instead of stewing over it ^.^ What do you guys think? Are PJs outside of the house a hell yes or a hell no?


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't wear pajamas outside because they get dirty; I do not wear dirty pajamas to bed. If I get out of bed and go about my day in pajamas, I feel disgusting after a while because my PJs are meant for bed. However, what people choose to wear is just that- their choice, and although wearing pajamas is not beneficial in business settings, I've seen people wear them on the streets, etcetera. It's not a problem for me to be seen with pajama-wearing people.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have never worn pajamas outside of my house. Well, to be honest I don't even own a pair of pajamas. I sleep in my underwear. Haha. But if I did, I most likely wouldn't.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Closest I got was wearing flannels under regular pants because it was very cold outside. Otherwise, no, I care _just_ enough about how I look to wear "actual" clothes in public. To be fair, my clothes are all rather comfort-oriented; I'm not a "suffer for fashion" type in the least.

Don't really care if others wear pajamas, but it's just not my style. Unless I'm super sick, I guess, but that's a bit of an extreme circumstance.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

I wouldn't do it simply because I always look ready for combat. I would feel too exposed, my SP would skyrocket. But I would not judge someone playfully wearing their tweety bird pajama bottoms.. I got my brother and exhusband scarface pajama bottoms and they elected to change into them to drive cross country and went in stores absolutely unabashed and looking like a married couple. Because of their super cute matching jammies. I won't lie it was kind of awesome and hilarious.


----------



## Ronin_dreamer (Aug 10, 2013)

yep  I wear them under 'regular' clothes


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> I wouldn't do it simply because I always look ready for combat.


Pretty much this. I don't even wear sandals outside of the house because I really can't run in them (not like I can in shoes or boots). When I go out, I'm ready for almost anything the day has to offer. PJ's would annoy the shit out of me.

HOWEVER... If there was one place it would be OK to wear PJ's (if that's your thing to do), going to the Doctor is probably the only acceptable place where you could get away with it.


-ZDD


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

it depends on my mood and where I'm going. I have what I call indoor clothes (which are generally pajama type stuff, sweats that kind of thing) and outdoor clothes. I wear certain things when I'm going outside, but once I come back inside I like to get back into my indoor clothes which I will also wear to bed. Part of this is to keep the indoor clothes cleaner, as I wouldn't want to get my bed dirty from dusty pantlegs. If I'm just going somewhere like a quick run to the store late at night and I can't be bothered about how I look, then I might wear my indoor clothes out. I don't see any problem with wearing pajamas outside, I wouldn't be offended or bothered by other people doing so, and the only reason I don't most of the time is just because I feel like dressing up creatively, not because I feel like it's inappropriate - although I DO like it when people actually dress up for nice occasions, like going to the theater (I have to admit being a bit disappointed in people who show up in jeans and a polo shirt to an expensive concert. I think this is partly because I just want to seeeee all the pretty clothes on other people, and also because it kind of takes away from the atmosphere, even though I completely understand wanting to be comfortable and am not fond of dresscodes). I also tend to wear pajama pants underneath other things because they're just comfortable and cozy - but usually not the same ones into bed if I've worn them outside. Some people find pajamas make them feel lazy or blah, but not for me. Actually, wearing outdoor clothes inside will annoy me and make me feel more tired. But not the other way around.


----------



## Conspiracy (Dec 1, 2013)

I went to ASDA once in my PJ's because I was in the car with my at 11pm picking my sister up from the airport. My sister wanted to go in ASDA to buy stuff so I went in with her to get a drink. I don't go out in my PJ's otherwise.

They actually banned it in one Tesco

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8484116.stm

I did find that a bit silly. I don't see how the hell it could "offend" someone.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Sweatpants maybe, if I'm not well or something and popping out for milk or something. Into town, never. Pjs, also never.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

People will judge, sure, but if you're comfortable wearing what you're wearing - fuck it. Its how you feel about it that matters.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I have worn flannel PJ's under jeans to keep warm. But never, never out the door in PJ's.


----------



## laujase (Apr 9, 2010)

Seeing as my pjs are just my underwear, I'm pretty sure wearing my pajamas out of the house would be highly inappropriate!


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't own pajamas. I just sleep in boxers or sweatpants. Sometimes naked. lol. But around the house I am almost always in t shirts and sweat pants. I admit, I rarely even go to the store or out of the house like that, even for a short trip, because you never know when you could run into the girl of your dreams...you don't want to be wearing sweat pants when it happens.

I agree you shouldn't wear pajamas to a doctors office.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

My main reason for not wearing jammies out the house is that I don't want to bring attention to myself, I like to blend in and not be bothered. Otherwise I really don't care, like I couldn't give less of a damn about fashion, and I'll do it if it's a short errand and I'm just that lazy. Very occasional but yeah.


----------



## Ravenetta (Oct 23, 2013)

I've gone grocery shopping in my Eeyore PJs


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

It's not something I would ever choose to do, but it doesn't bother me very much if other people do.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I think it's ugly & kind of gross... I mean you slept in them, right? I would think it's a matter of consideration to put on clean clothes to go out in public. I don't see what's so difficult about putting on non PJ clothing. A lot of it is comfortable and practical...

I DO think it shows a respect for other people to put effort into your dress & grooming. I think caring about other people & how they think & what they feel is a basic goodness, and it fosters better relations & builds rapport when you approach contexts like the people in them matter enough for you to put "real" pants on. Even if they don't care in return, at least I am upholding it.

I wear yoga pants & t-shirts around the house (my around the house clothes are basically my PJs), but I always get dressed to go in public. From a more aesthetic standpoint, I find it ...._vulgar_ not to get dressed in proper clothing. 

I also have to say, the stretchy, baggy fabrics people wear in public as "clothes" are sometimes veering on obscene. I can tell they are comfortable, because everything looks very FREE. If I had a small child with me, I might cover their eyes.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

laujase said:


> Seeing as my pjs are just my underwear, I'm pretty sure wearing my pajamas out of the house would be highly inappropriate!


Not to @Promethea apparently. She's that crazy topless lady you see occasionally on the streets wearing only panties getting eyes all over that ass


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

When I see people going about their day in pajama pants I assume they couldn't be bothered to shower or do laundry. I wear track pants which are just as comfortable as pajamas, but don't make me look like an escaped mental patient.


----------

